# Bit question



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm almost done refurbishing a new wagon which has big enough shafts to fit on of the haflinger ponys at the barn. The pony is awesome! She's been ground driven A LOT for hippotherapy lessons. The other day I had her dragging a PVC pole around and she really could of cared less! Nothing phases this pony! Bought her a second hand harness off craigslist, and now I'm looking for a bit for her. She can be a bit of a bully in a snaffle, but she rides really well in an elevator with the reins on the first loop. Could I use an elevator to drive her in or should I get an actual driving bit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

there are many curb driving bits out there, so i don't see how using an elevator would be much difference, minus the bit of gag/elevator action you'll get. when you mention 'first loop' for the reins, i'm visualizing the rein being attached to the larger ring that would equate to no leverage.

which elevator are you using now? (picture?) 
and by 'reins on first loop', which rein placement do you mean?


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The ring below the snaffle ring. I guess it's irrelevant info! 

I just want to make sure there is no contraindications to using one while driving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, it's a case of "use what they work best in". We've always just used regular loose ring snaffles on all of our driven animals but I had a couple of big time competitive driving gurus try to chastise me for not having them in a butterfly bit and cranking the crap out of their mouth like they did because it's not "proper driving attire" and all that sh**.

So long as she works well in it, then use it...but be prepared for any funky looks or "scoldings" you may get if there are old driving folks around your area. :wink:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree. Do what you think works!  I drove my mare in a single joint half cheek for a long time, but ended up switching to just a normal mullen mouth after a while, even though it wasn't typical. She liked it a lot better. I bought a butterfly for parades because that's what I was told that I should do (lies), put it on her to work her in it a few days before the parade, and even though I had it on the lowest leverage, she was obviously horrified by it. I put her back in her mullen and she was just fine.

My only issue with using an elevator would be if someone who was not used to that type of bit or was a poor driver, because it COULD become harsh. If it is just you though, go for it. I was told it is better to have more power and just not use it than have too little and need it with a runaway later down the road. I'm not sure how great of advice that is but it makes sense considering that the animal is hitched to a large wagon and your only form of communication is voice, whip, rein. You don't have all of the leg and seat aids to help you.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks! Sounds like there aren't any safety issues associated with it. I figured why buy a new/different one when there are, easily, 5 sitting at the barn right now. 

Endiku, I love having the different levels of pressure! If I'm driving the mini donks on the property I leave the reins on the snaffle ring of the Liverpool. If I'm going on the road I move or down a rung (or two) for a little "just incase". I'm just more concious of my hands. I'd rather have a little to much power then not enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kittykattylover (Oct 6, 2014)

i use either a Snaffle Kimberwick, WITH NO LEVERAGE, or a Snaffle, or Dring!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

kittykattylover said:


> i use either a Snaffle Kimberwick, WITH NO LEVERAGE, or a Snaffle, or Dring!


Can you elaborate why you specifiy say no leverage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

